# Midland 99 sprigs



## RevFarmer (May 9, 2014)

Hi all,

New to Hay Talk. Wanting to put in a small patch of Midland 99. Having hard time finding sprigs. I'm in NE Arkansas.

Any suggestions where to get 'em?

Thanks in advance.

Charles


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Never heard of midland 99 What kind of grass is it?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You might try contacting the Samuel Roberts Noble Foundation and the Oklahoma Agricultural Experiment Station for lists of sprig suppliers. See:

http://pss.okstate.edu/publications/publications-master-list/copy_of_publications/forages/midland99.pdf


----------



## RevFarmer (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Hay Master.


----------



## DannyLeeShef (Aug 8, 2021)

RevFarmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to Hay Talk. Wanting to put in a small patch of Midland 99. Having hard time finding sprigs. I'm in NE Arkansas.
> 
> ...





RevFarmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to Hay Talk. Wanting to put in a small patch of Midland 99. Having hard time finding sprigs. I'm in NE Arkansas.
> 
> ...


I am looking for Midland 99 also and I am in North East Arkansas also did you find where to buy or does any know where I can buy? thanks


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I thought NE Arkansas was all corn, beans and rice.

yep. I’d check with the Noble Foundation.


----------



## DannyLeeShef (Aug 8, 2021)

we have some hay

I will try to find The Noble Foundation

Thanks


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

DannyLeeShef said:


> we have some hay
> 
> I will try to find The Noble Foundation
> 
> Thanks


Close to Blytheville?


----------



## DannyLeeShef (Aug 8, 2021)

no I am west of Jonesboro


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

DannyLeeShef said:


> no I am west of Jonesboro


10-4. Just curious. Good luck with the sprigs.


----------

